# عنوان ومشاريع المركز المصري لابحاث الطاقة الشمسية !



## EletEng (26 يوليو 2010)

مصر بحسب متابعتي مؤخرا مشتركة بمشاريع الشبكة الاوربية العالمية للطاقة المتجددة DESERTEC وهي ضمن دول الاتفاقية ، وان المشروع سيولد 150 MW وسيكلف 250 مليون يورو وقد بدأ المشروع واسمه (Kuraymat ) على بعد 100 كلم جنوب القاهرة ، وسيدشن خلال سنة والخبر في المواقع :-

www.greenbusiness.com عدد 21 ابريل 2010
www.desertec.org 
www*SolarMillennium*.com

http://www.solarec-egypt.com/
المركز المصري لابحاث الطاقة الشمسية
*Main office in Egypt*

Egyptian Solar Research Center Ltd
SOLAREC EGYPT
7, Nozha Street, App 2
Nasr City - Cairo, Egypt
Fax: 00 20-2-419 2986


----------

